# A Rough Look At The Current Strikeforce Roster.



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I've searched high and low for a complete fighter list after the Pro-Elite deal and I can't seem to find one. 

The Strikeforce site only has a partial list.

So If you want to add to it, give me a name and a source. So we can peice together this roster ourselves.:thumbsup: 

Please respond with additions to this list if I missed any. 

*Confirmed Roster To Date*

*Heavyweight:

Alistair Overeem (Champion)
Fabricio Werdum
Fedor Emelienenko
Sergi Kharitnovov
Brett Rogers
Bobby Lashley
Andrei Arlovski
Shane Del Rosario
Rex Richards
Ron Humphrey
Bob Sapp
Tank Abbott
Levar Johnson
Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva



Light Heavyweight:


Gerard Mousasi (Champion)
Mike Kyle
Rafael Feijao
Mike Whitehead
Kevin Randalman
Muhammed Lawal
Bobby Southworth
Anthony Ruiz
Aaron Rosa
Renato "Babalu" Sobral 
Dan Henderson


Middleweight: 

Jake Shields (champion)
Cung Le
Robbie Lawler
Kazuo Misaki
Jason Miller
Frank Shamrock
Benji Radach
Scott Smith
Joey Villasenor
Terry Martin
Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos
Anthony Ruiz
Tim Kennedy
Luke Rockhold
Cory Devela
Matt Lindland


Welterweight: 

Nick Diaz (champion)
Nick Thompson
Joe Riggs
Andre Galvao
Jay Heiron
Luke Stewart
Eric Bradley


Lightweight: 

Gilbert Melendez (Champion)
Mitsuhiro Ishida
Josh Thomson
K.J. Noons
Jorge Masvidal
Yves Edwards
Jorge Gurgel
Conor Heun
Billy Evangelista
Mike Aina
Pat Healy
Lyle Beerbohm
Gesisas JZ Cavalcante

Women: 

Cristiane Santos (champion)
Kim Couture
Meisha Tate
Erin Toughill
Shayna Baszler
Sarah Kaufmann 
Gina Carano*


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, this roster is looking decent. They definitely need more fetherweights and more lHW's. And at least one more decent HW

And isn't Gina Carano on the roster already? Or did they not sign her yet?


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought Jake Shields was a cahmp? 

But what a roster. They have many good fighters in all weight classes (did you hear that Affliction). Strikeforce is looking good, and I like that its not about one guy like Fedor with Affliciton or Kimbo with Elite.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Man I can't believe Tank still wants to fight. Oh well Ill still watch him.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm fairly new to Strike Force but they have a good looking roster right now, some of my favorite fighters are on it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I hear ya 33 Tank will get murdered on this roster. Can anybody think of anyone that I missed?

Aaron Rosa, Levar Johnson, Mike Aina, and Meisha Tate added:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

70seven said:


> I thought Jake Shields was a cahmp?
> 
> But what a roster. They have many good fighters in all weight classes (did you hear that Affliction). Strikeforce is looking good, and I like that its not about one guy like Fedor with Affliciton or Kimbo with Elite.


He was the EliteX WW Champ. And yeah, I like how they've dispersed their amount of good quality fighters throughout their roster, and there isn't one main focus like Fedor.

Strikeforce is going places.


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

The SF roster is definitely shaping up nicely.

Gil has a couple of quality opponents he can face off against, with Ishida and Thomson the obvious two choices. He wants to fight both of them in the immediate future.

What happens to Shields after the fight with Lawler? There aren't any good WWs for him to fight, and he's not likely to fight Stewart, who occasionally trains at Gracie Fighter Berkeley.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I knew Strikeforce had a good roster, but seeing it all written down makes it even more impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

Tank makes MMA look bad period. He brings shame to the sport with his lack of determination and drive. I only watch his fights in hope that he gasses early like always and gets brutally KOed!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Andrei Arlovski*

Don't forget to add Andrei Arlovski to the list of heavyweights.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

on their website, they list 31 fighters. But they have guys like Overeem, Sapp and Babalu, even though I've never seen these guys on the Showtime series.

I hope this organization grows into a decent challenger.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Small at the moment*

They will, they just have a small roster at the moment. But after the two major fights they have put on, its only going to get better!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Don't forget to add Andrei Arlovski to the list of heavyweights.


I'm not sure if AA is signed or if he just had a fight under the banner.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Affliction sharing fighters*

Well its possible Affliction just lent him out. After all they were heavilly copromoting the event.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I am pretty sure AA was just a one fight thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*AA Free Agent*

Well Arlovski is just a free agent so its only natural that he can have something like that!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tim Kennedy and Nick Thompson added.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Thompson in Strikeforce*

Thompson is a good fighter. Don't know about Kennedy though.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Dont forget nick diaz! Cant believe you guys forgot about him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Heavyweight*

Well we can through Frabricio Werdum in the mix for heavyweights now!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

J.P. said:


> I hear ya 33 Tank will get murdered on this roster. Can anybody think of anyone that I missed?
> 
> Aaron Rosa, Levar Johnson, Mike Aina, and Meisha Tate added:thumbsup:


Actually yea.. my MMA instructor just signed a 3 fight deal with Strikeforce the weekend Jake fought Robbie. his name is Greg Smith, Light weight trains MMA under Jake and is currently a purple belt in BJJ under Royler Gracie and David Adiv. There were apperently 2 or 3 others signed that night as well but they have not been updated on the web site. none are expected to fight until early next year. Sadly I do not recall the names of the other fighters signed that night


----------



## MyCage.co.uk (Jul 5, 2009)

It's a pretty decent roster, I'm looking forward to seeing Brett Rogers fight again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Werdum VS Rogers*

I'm guessing that the three guys signed recently are probably going to be on an undercard or ShoMMA event and I wouldn't be surprised in Rogers turns out to be Overeems replacement!


----------



## abercheese70 (Aug 2, 2009)

What about Mike Whitehead?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm guessing that the three guys signed recently are probably going to be on an undercard or ShoMMA event and I wouldn't be surprised in Rogers turns out to be Overeems replacement!


As of right now my instructor does not expect to fight until early next year.. i do not know about the other guys and I can't ask my instructor at the moment as he is in Jersey training with Royler and David


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

time to update the roster me thinks!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*UFC and Affliction Strays*

Like I've been saying before, Strikeforce needs to pick up as many UFC and Affliction strays as possible so that they can deepen their roster!


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

There are a lot of great fighters from M-1 that we may see in Strikeforce, not to mention fighter from Dream. It should be interesting how talents around the world would fit in a fight card.


----------



## leglace (Dec 31, 2006)

Where is Shane Del Rosario?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shane Del Rosario?*

Thats a good question!


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey they have Fedor now too - don't forget


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Girls Match*

Too bad the Toughill versus Cohen match is off!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm surprised to see Tank Abbott. What can he possibly hope to accomplish? Has he run out of money?


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

actually such a solid roster they should get henderson, aoki, hansen, war machine and a few other "ufc vets" and former TUFers and basically they can compete as a legitimate contender


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

justa couple of subtractions. Baroni signed with the UFC, and Cung has stepped away from fighting indefinetly at last report.


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't mean to be knocking on Baroni but if anyone surprised that the UFC took him back? Is he gonna be used at a gatekeeper of sorts or is that entrance walk of his that cool looking?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Baroni*

Was his contract up with Strikeforce or did the UFC basically steal him from Strikeforce?


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

they are really pulling together a nice little roster hopefully they can stay above water


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I wish they would get ALL the fighters listed.. all they list are the more well known ones..


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

manhoef hendo mousassi fedor ...wow this is turning into a decent org indeed


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Decent Organization*

Don't forget Lashley recently!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

also Jacare


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Jacare*

Yeah he just put another dent on Lindland's record!


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Man I can't believe Tank still wants to fight. Oh well Ill still watch him.


And that's why he is still around. He brings in $$$.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tank Abbott*

Speaking of whom, when does he fight next?


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Speaking of whom, when does he fight next?


His next fight was suppose to be against Butterbean on Dec 12th. But I don't think it happened.

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/David-Abbott-110


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

I didn't see King Mo on the list.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Lloyd said:


> I didn't see King Mo on the list.


Rockstar energy drink and the California State Athletic Commissions told us not to put his name on the roster until he pays his fine...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*CSAC Said No*

Bummer! Maybe it might've been a one fight deal! JK!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

They definitely have a good crop of talent to work with.

This is off topic, but it is cool that EA has all of these guys to work with for their MMA game! :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*EA Sports*

Not to mention legends like Randy Couture, the Shamrock brothers, Sudo Genki, Butterbean, and Bob Sapp!


----------



## PoloDaDon (May 7, 2010)

jake shields will be in the ufc by the end of the year


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*UFC for Shields*

Yeah that would be unfortunate, but not surprisingly inevitable!


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

PoloDaDon said:


> jake shields will be in the ufc by the end of the year


I'd hate to see one of Strikeforce's best fighters go to Dictator Dana at the UFC!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Significance*

The best fighters in Strikeforce have either been in the UFC before or haven't been there and can be lured there!!


----------

